

No, 2014 will not be the year of static websites - ekaln
http://www.ostraining.com/blog/general/2014-static-websites/

======
icedchai
1994 was the year of static web sites.

~~~
ekaln
LOL. That was the very first comment on Twitter too.

What's old is new again.

